# comunal imperial/emperor scorpion (pandinus imperator) setup with pics



## ch4dg (Mar 28, 2012)

this was home to 5 female emp scorps but i've just added a new one

i put a male inside every so often and he tends to mate with two(sometimes three) then gets nasty so he goes back to his pad

























































new addition







hope you like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 29, 2012)

Im not sure I've seen that many non-T display enclosures. Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Kruggar (Mar 29, 2012)

I've heard that Emps tend to uproot plants and completely demolish vivariums. Is this true? Are you having to clean up after them? 
Looks fantastic!


----------



## ch4dg (Mar 29, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Im not sure I've seen that many non-T display enclosures. Looks fantastic!!!


thank you, yeah i havent seen many on here




Kruggar said:


> I've heard that Emps tend to uproot plants and completely demolish vivariums. Is this true? Are you having to clean up after them?
> Looks fantastic!


thanks
i havent ever seen them dig any up and i've never re-rooted any, they eat those purple flowers thou!!!!,i've put it down to maybe they can see in a certain uv that the flowers use for there markers to attract bees,wasp, butterflies etc....this sort of thing http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fl...tbnw=192&start=16&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:16

as for cleaning, i havent cleaned the tank for about a year and its almost exactly the same just a bit more moss


----------



## Kruggar (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like you are one of the lucky ones, your scorpions are well behaved.  gratz


----------



## axle37 (Mar 30, 2012)

i have a similar setup but i love yours! mine isnt nearly as neat AND natural at the same time. mine havnt attacked the undergrowth either.


----------



## ch4dg (Mar 31, 2012)

axle37 said:


> i have a similar setup but i love yours! mine isnt nearly as neat AND natural at the same time. mine havnt attacked the undergrowth either.


thanks and hopefully you havent jinxed it


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful set up!  My P. imps don't seem to bother the plants either.


----------

